# Difficulté avec Java sur mac 10.5.8



## marignane1023 (14 Juin 2012)

Madame, Monsieur, 

Très peu au courant des dédales de linformatique, je viens demander votre aide.

Je fais de la recherche généalogique et certains sites darchives  fonctionnent normalement avec la petite fenêtre java 1.5.0 et d'autres non. 

J'ai mis à jour les logiciels mais au bout de q/q recherches c'est la page blanche qui apparaît.

Que faut-il faire dans ce cas?

Il m'a été recommandé  dinstaller Firefox 13.0 sur mon mac version 10.5.8 par lentremise 01.net. Après l'installation il mest demandé un plugin.  Jouvre la liste, et à ma stupéfaction,  une ribambelle de différents plugins apparaît. 

Le quel choisir pour ne pas me tromper?

Auriez-vous lamabilité de me guider?

En vous remerciant par avance de votre réponse.

Cordialement.

Belanger


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2012)

Si tu as pu installer FF13, ce n'est certainement pas le bon forum.
Tu as certainement un Mac Intel.
Il faudrait les caractéristiques du Mac et du système d'exploitation pour qu'on puisse te répondre


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

C'est pas tout simplement Java qui est désactivé dans les prefs' de Safari?


----------

